# Awesome Halloween Clocks!!!



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This site has some awesome, beautiful halloween clocks hand painted by an extremely talented artist. I wish i could buy them all. Check out this work you wont be sorry.

http://www.ghoulgallery.com/Ghouls/Page SpookyClocks.htm


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

The clocks are BEAUTIFUL but a little pricey for me. Thanks for the link!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I agree with momma....beautiful clocks but pricey!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

The artist did a great job on those. But I would never pay that much for a Halloween clock. One of those cost about what we paid for our german full size grandfather clock, including shipping from germany (of course that was 22 years ago).


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are really amazing. Thanks for the link.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, those are stunning! Some of them remind me of Russian enamels.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful works of art.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Very intricate and just beautiful to look at.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

number 18 is my faviorite! I love this vintage look!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Spectaclar!! I enjoyed looking at those, thanks for the link!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Every one of them is absolutely beautiful. Thanks for the link


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

OH wow those are amazing


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow those are amazing! and did anyone else follow the links and look at the rest of that site? jeeezzz so awesome!!!


----------

